# Attenuation issues



## BKBrews (5/2/21)

I wonder why......


----------



## philrob (5/2/21)

Well, you have an issue with a vigorous fermentation, but we need a lot more information, such as your recipe, mash length and time and temperature. Did you oxygenate your batch? Which yeast, and how much did you pitch? What temperature did you set your fridge at? It's happened to me, but only when I overpitched a dunkleweizen.


----------



## BKBrews (5/2/21)

philrob said:


> Well, you have an issue with a vigorous fermentation, but we need a lot more information, such as your recipe, mash length and time and temperature. Did you oxygenate your batch? Which yeast, and how much did you pitch? What temperature did you set your fridge at? It's happened to me, but only when I overpitched a dunkleweizen.



This was a bit tongue in cheek - I just wanted to post because of the sheer amount of yeast that ended up in my blow off.

This is an 80% Red X/20% Flaked Wheat kettle sour that is 5 days post pitch on 2 packs of BRY-97. The real issue is that I refuse to brew smaller batches, and ~27L into a ~28-29L Fermzilla (listed as 27L) is always going to be tight. I just tested FG at 1.018 (SG of 1.054) for 65% attenuation, and it's basically stopped and flocced.

Time to bite the bullet and either go bigger, or brew smaller.....


----------

